# My Heidi Girl...7/1/01 - 09/13/08 (Gotcha Day) - 03/14/09



## Riley2009 (Feb 7, 2009)

That was really beautiful! That is really all I can say....


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh my, how beautiful. What a wonderful tribute to your Heidi. I always loved that story. May she always be real. Maybe the tears in my eyes will also turn into flowers to make your life and Heidi's enternal life beautiful forever.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Blair.... your dear sweet Heidi was and IS very very real. Her heart and soul belong to you and always will. Thank YOU for sharing her with us.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh Blair ...I am in tears reading your post! What a beautiful tribute to your beloved Heidi!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Blair what a marvelous tribute to your very fortunate young Heidi to have had you in her life. Your love and devotion to her was always obvious, even before she became ill. I am weeping with you.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

This is so moving and wonderful. I can't prove it, but I know that she understood every word you said while she was passing over to the Bridge. 

Thank you for sharing Heidi with all of us.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I am at a loss for words. That story is amazing. I'll have to read the whole story someday. 
I've said it so many times, but I'll say it again-I'm so sorry for your loss. I've never felt so close to a dog who I've never met before. Maybe it's because we followed Heidi's story from when she was adopted by you last year and through both of her illnesses this year. I don't know what it is, but Heidi has touched my life and so many others. 
I know Heidi is happy now, and playing in lots and lots of snow. ((Hugs)) to you, Blair. You gave Heidi an amazing life.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

big {{{hugs}}} Blair. I'm so sorry she was with you such a short time. But I know without a doubt it was the most loved time in her life.

Do you have pictures of her? I don't think I've seen any.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

This is us together last September, three days after she came to live with me.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Blair, that is a wonderful tribute and I am glad that you found comfort in that wonderful story. Again, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> This is us together last September, three days after she came to live with me.


Is this one of the pictures you just got on Saturday?! Look how happy she is!!! How special for you to have such a great picture


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a gorgeous pic of the two of you.... two sweet girls.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

What a nice tribute for Heidi. I normally don't read the bridge posts because they are so heartbreaking, but I definitely read this one. Bless you Blair for giving Heidi a wonderful life.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

MyBaileyGirl said:


> Is this one of the pictures you just got on Saturday?! Look how happy she is!!! How special for you to have such a great picture


Yep, it is! For those who don't know, I had pictures taken of the dogs last September, a few days after I got Heidi. When we left MedVet, they had called my cell phone to let me know that my final pictures were available. I had forgotten that we even took this picture. It is one that I will cherish the rest of my life.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

There aren't words to express how sorry I am. Take care and be well.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Blair, that was a very nice tribute, and Heidi was a lucky girl to have you find her and give her a great loved life. Im sorry it was shorten, but she went to the bridge knowing you loved her.


----------



## Riley2009 (Feb 7, 2009)

Great picture!!! I'm sure you will treasure it forever!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

what a beautiful photo for you to have! you both look so very happy


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Blair my heart goes out to you. What a beautiful tribute to your beautiful girl. The picture of the two of you is priceless. She is smiling because she knew she was home. Hugs to you. Until you see her again. She is at the bridge playing - Tucker is there he'll show her around - he will recognize her as a buckeye ! Play hard at the bridge sweet Heidi.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

That's georgous!


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

I have tears in my eyes after reading your post, be strong!


lots of love,

Pry&Kasper


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to sweet Heidi. Now I know this will make for more tears, but it's just so pretty and so true....not sure who wrote it.. 

_Just a Dream Away_

hello mom, I’m still around 
and visiting you tonight 
just stopped by to let you know 
everything is more than right 

I’m thinking of you 
while you’re thinking of me 
hoping for you, what you’re hoping for me 
to cherish skies and treats and to run...run free! 

I’m remembering you 
while you’re remembering me 
and I hope that makes you smile 
for that’s my biggest wish, you see 

no fear here that you’ll forget 
and you should fear not too 
for I will always love you 
and you’ll never say, Heidi…who? 

so close your pretty eyes now 
and dry those sad ol’ tears 
our memories will stay bonded 
throughout the coming years 

I’ll be dreaming of you 
while you’re dreaming of me 
we'll just be dreaming, dreaming 
of how Mom and me came to be 

_we’ll walk and dance _
_we’ll howl and beg _
_we’ll bay and sniff and sun _
_we’ll cock our heads _
_we’ll kiss our nose _
_we’ll stretch and snooze _
_we'll dig and roll and run_

so when the sun comes up 
and you begin your day 
you must remember this, my Mom 
I want to hear you say 
that you and I were made to be 
together…again, someday 

_I’m just a dream away…just a dream away_


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Blair what a wonderful tribute to Heidi, and what a beautiful photo of both of you.
Thinking of you and sending (((hugs)))


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice photo of the two of you. I'm sure you will cherish it forever.


........they mean so much to us ........and their time with us seems so brief. Forever in our hearts........ Godspeed sweet Heidi girl.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Tears at work, they think I'm crazy....
Blair, my heart still aches for you. What a hearfelt tribute to your girl...

I loved the Velveteen rabbit quote...I've never read it 
'The Little Prince' is a book much like TVR....I thought of this quote reading the one you posted...
“To me, you are still nothing more than a little boy who is just like a hundred thousand other little boys. And I have no need of you. And you, on your part, have no need of me. To you, I am nothing more than a fox like a hundred thousand other foxes. But if you tame me, then we shall need each other. To me, you will be unique in all the world. To you, I shall be unique in all the world…”

“If you tame me, it will be as if the sun came to shine on my life.”

“You have hair like the color of gold. Think how wonderful that will be when you have tamed me! The grain, which is also golden, will bring me back the thought of you. And I shall love to listen to the wind in the wheat…”


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Tears are flowing this morning Blair, as I read your beautiful tribute to your very "special" girl Heidi. The picture of the two of you together is just beautiful, and shows in three days, the love shared between you. I know you will treasure it forever. Hugs, love, and strength being sent to you today. Heidi will be waiting for you.....till you are reunited forever. :smooch:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed & Love
Thank You For All The Lessons You Gave


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh Blair what a wonderful tribute to Heidi. You gave her a great life in the short time she was with you. Hugs and hoping that you smile more than cry when you think of her soon.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh dear...I don't think I can say anything right now... too many tears... sigh... later...


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> This is us together last September, three days after she came to live with me.
> 
> View attachment 47636


a true Precious Moment...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## ohdish! (Nov 22, 2008)

I've been sitting here for too long and there are just no words....

I once heard that because God exists outside of time, when a loved one dies, we here on earth are left without them but they, on the other hand, having gone to God, are not left without us. Perhaps in Heidi's perfect world, you two are together still, closer and happier than any of us can imagine.

Hugs,
Doree


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

At a loss for words......Beautiful Tribute and photo.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

All I can give you are my tears... that was beautiful.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

MyBaileyGirl said:


> I've never felt so close to a dog who I've never met before. I don't know what it is, but Heidi has touched my life and so many others.


DITTO exactly!!

I read many of the Rainbow Bridge posts and posts outside of this section that deal with sickness and loss and they all touch me. But none have touched me the way this story has. I don't know why. I know that Saturday was as difficult and as sad a day for me as was the day I lost my own heart boy 2 months ago. As I read this post this morning, the tears are flowing down my face once again. 

Brooke, I only hope that the coming days and months begin to heal your heart (and your foot). Been a rough year hasn't it.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Blair, my tears join yours. That lovely girl will be with you always. Although far too short a time, we should all celebrate six months well-lived and well-loved for Heidi. May your sweet memories overtake your sorrow soon.....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Blair , you said everything so beautifully. The Velveteen Rabbit was my favorite book through childhood , read it to my kids and now my grandkids.

More crying as I see the beautiful photo of you and sweet Heidi. I am so grateful you have that picture! Heidi was so lucky you came into her life and you hers.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> Yep, it is! For those who don't know, I had pictures taken of the dogs last September, a few days after I got Heidi. When we left MedVet, they had called my cell phone to let me know that my final pictures were available. I had forgotten that we even took this picture. It is one that I will cherish the rest of my life.


Blair, I'm going to throw this out there because I just thought of it. Not sure about the timing of Heidi passing and the phone call, but maybe this was your sign from her she was ok. I believe in signs like this.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Blair, what a beautiful tribute and picture...as well as I can see them through my tears. Im so very sorry for your loss...Heidi knew that you loved her...you can see it in the picture...and I know you felt it. My heart breaks for you...but on day you will be reunited and what a great day that will be! xxoo Amy


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

Blair,

It's so beautiful how you said good bye. I think you were both blessed that she came to live with you. It really was meant to be. I'm sorry you have to go through this difficult time. Hugs from Michigan.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Blair, you are an amazing young woman and Heidi was so lucky to have had you for the past months and for you to be the one who supported her as she went to the bridge. I often have had tears reading posts like this but yours caused an onslaught of tears. What a wonderful tibute to that beautiful girl.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear of Heidi's passing, she had the best 6 moths of her life with you, no more suffering now

RIP Heidi


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

that's a lovely pic of you and Heidi. Higs to ya for taking such good care of her


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Blair - that is a beautiful tribute. Heidi was a lucky girl having had her last months with someone who so obviously loved and cherished her. The picture of the two of you together shows how happy she was. Heidi is young again and nothing can ever cause her any pain again - she will play with her new friends.

Run free dear Heid, play hard and sleep softly - you have touched so many hearts


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I am in tears.(((hugs)))it was beautiful.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Blair, you and Heidi were incredibly lucky to find eachother.. even if you could only be together for a short time... thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you so much for all of the sweet comments, guys. It's amazing to know how many people loved my Heidi.

Last night I brought her home. I laid her box down on the floor and the other pups were smelling it and wagging their tails. Then they were running back and forth between the box and Heidi's spot on the staircase landing. They haven't gone over there since she's been gone. I believe they knew it was her coming home.

I was telling Kristan that Sunday morning there was a tulip coming up in the middle of my garden. Tulips are my absolute favorite, but I didn't get any planted and there weren't any last year. A sign? I'd like to think so. 

If you guys are interested, I posted the rest of the professional pictures to a new album. Here's the link: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/album.php?albumid=588


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Blair, thos pictures are gorgeous. I wish I had done that awhile ago. Who did them ? Local ?


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am just sitting here sobbing reading your beautiful tribute to your Heidi girl. Those pictures are just gorgeous. She was so darn lucky to have you as her mom. <<<HUGS>>>


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Those pictures are awesome!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Blaire,

I am so sorry for Heidi. Her life with you must have made her the happiest dog in the world!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Blair what a beautiful tribute to a beautiful girl. Heidi touched many lives and will be missed by all. I am so sorry for your loss and hope you find comfort in the many memories you have. The pictures are beautiful!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Blair, I am so very sorry about Heidi's passing. The picture of the two of you is just beautiful!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Blair, your beautiful tribute to Heidi touched my heart. You are both so fortunate to have had each other for even a short time, but I know you know that. Bless you for filling the last 6 months of her life with love and caring. You are a special person and she was a special girl!


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh Blair.... That was beautiful. I am sorry you lost your girl. It will be a year next Monday since we lost our girl. Not a day goes by that we don’t think about her. I know she is still with us, as I am sure your Heidi will always be with you. She was so lucky to have had you and your sister in her life. 

Think you are right about the flower in the yard... I love little sings like that... I believe in them too! = )


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

blair.
that was perhaps one of the most poignant things i have ever read.

it is so obvious and plain to see how much you and heidi meant to each other.

take comfort from the fact that she knew this too. she knew how much she was loved.

play hard heidi. no more pain just joyful romps.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Sucker For Gold said:


> DITTO exactly!!
> 
> I read many of the Rainbow Bridge posts and posts outside of this section that deal with sickness and loss and they all touch me. But none have touched me the way this story has. I don't know why. I know that Saturday was as difficult and as sad a day for me as was the day I lost my own heart boy 2 months ago. As I read this post this morning, the tears are flowing down my face once again.
> 
> Brooke, I only hope that the coming days and months begin to heal your heart (and your foot). Been a rough year hasn't it.


 
I said exactly the same thing to Blair the other day. I think it was that sweet snowy face that first touched me....


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of Heidi's passing, such a tragedy. 

What a beautiful tribute to too short of a life, it was so moving. And the picture of the two of you together is just priceless.

I think the tulip is a sign from Heidi letting you know she is ok and with you. Remember to keep that special tulip bulb and you can plant it every year in memory of your sweet special girl. (((HUGS)))


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

What a wonderful tribute to Heidi. I only hope I can be as brave as you were when it comes time to say goodbye to my dear dogs. God bless you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the picture of you and Heidi. Hugs to you for taking such good care of her.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It was the snowy face that did it for me. She looked like a dog who had suffered so much for so long and had finally got to come home. She looked like she was receiving some kind of gentle blessing of snow and love from behind the camera.

It's just awful that you didn't have longer with her, but at least she got to come home and find love before she died.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm so truly sorry. I'm at loss for words, and I wish there was something I could say or do to make things better for you. She is at the bridge, waiting for you, and as you mentioned one day you both will be together again forever. You're in our prayers and again we're so very sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Heidi and watch after your mom.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

That picture of Heidi makes me think of the smiling photo I have of Winnie, my heart dog. One side of the frame contains the picture, the other side this poem . . .

" . . . Grieve not,
nor speak of me with tears,
but laugh and talk of me
as if I were beside you . . .
I loved you so -
'twas Heaven here with you."

by Isla Paschal Richardson

Godspeed, sweet Heidi. You were loved. Oh, how you were loved.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

Blair, that was just beautiful, Heidi was one very special girl I'm so sorry for your loss, but Heidi will be forever in your heart. God Bless You, you are a wonderful person.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Like Jill said, I truly beleive that Heidi sent those pictures and the tulip to help in your healing. Your post was truly one of the most poignant I have read.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Blaireli said:


> This is us together last September, three days after she came to live with me.
> 
> View attachment 47636


What a fabulous picture.
It looks like it should be blown up and framed.
I am so sorry for your loss.
Take care.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

beautiful tribute along with a beautiful picture. I'm so sorry for your loss of Heidi. may she live forever in your heart and memories. :smooch:

Debbie & mason


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You were lucky to have each other for the time that you were together. I know you're hurting, but at least you can take comfort in the fact that Heidi is not.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> This is us together last September, three days after she came to live with me.
> 
> View attachment 47636


What a wonderful picture - a true keepsake! Look at that smile on Heidi's face! she immediately knew when she had found HOME!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou for sharing your beautiful tribute of Heidi with us, I could hardly see for the tears. Heidi was real, and very much loved, so blessed to have found you and will wait for you at the Bridge,


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*SO SORRY BLAIR*
*SO SAD*
*FAREWELL SWEET HEIDI*
*RIP*​


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

Blair thank you for this post. I am in tears reading it....I copied the poem because it reminded me of my mom. She passed away last May. I am going to print it and give it to some of my family members so that we all can remember to remember....

You're a great person for taking Heidi in last fall when you did. You made her a very happy dog, I'm sure.

Pam


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Blair, Sorry that I missed this yesterday. Thank You for sharing your last loving moments with Heidi. That image will always be with me. Sam and I spent our last evening together this way also. I don't think he ever took his eyes off of me while he was awake. When he dozed, I just kept talking to him. Though it was at the end of his life, it is one of my most cherished moments with him. I'm sure you feel the same. 

As always, you have a way with words and they touch hearts. I hope you're feeling a bit better. Hugs.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Blair - I am so sorry for the passing of Heidi. Your love for her was a tangible thing and has touched us all. I think we all loved her through you. What a special girl she was. I'm sorry her time with you was so short, but I know you both treasured every second. 

The photos are unbelievably beautiful. I hope you have a huge framed one of the black and white with you and all 4 dogs. That photo is what golden love is all about. Thank you for sharing. 

Love the tribute from _The Velveteen Rabbit_ and _The Little Prince_ as well. Two of my favorite children's books. If you get the chance download Annie Lennox's _Into The West_. The words are beautiful, but the music makes it truly special. You don't have to be a Tolkien fan to appreciate it. 

_"Into The West"

Lay down
Your sweet and weary head
Night is falling
You’ve come to journey's end
Sleep now
And dream of the ones who came before
They are calling
From across the distant shore

Why do you weep?
What are these tears upon your face?
Soon you will see
All of your fears will pass away
Safe in my arms
You're only sleeping

What can you see
On the horizon?
Why do the white gulls call?
Across the sea
A pale moon rises
The ships have come to carry you home

And all will turn
To silver glass
A light on the water
All souls pass

Hope fades
Into the world of night
Through shadows falling
Out of memory and time
Don't say: «We have come now to the end»
White shores are calling
You and I will meet again

And you'll be here in my arms
Just sleeping

What can you see
On the horizon?
Why do the white gulls call?
Across the sea
A pale moon rises
The ships have come to carry you home

And all will turn
To silver glass
A light on the water
Grey ships pass
Into the West_


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is beautiful, Thanks, Meggie's Mom.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blair and Heidi*

Blair:

What a gorgeous picture of you and Heidi. I hope you have that blown up and framed in your house.

What you wrote about the Velveteen Rabbit-It is my Hubby Ken's favorite book and he gave it to me when we were dating. It is SO TRUE and so BEAUTIFUL.

Heidi loved you so much and I'm sure the six months she had you were the best of her life. 

You will see her at the Rainbow Bridge. I'm sure she is playing with my Munchkin and Gizmo.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Blaireli said:


> This is us together last September, three days after she came to live with me.
> 
> View attachment 47636


 
Blair.

Your eloquent tribute to Heidi and the beautiful photograph are very moving. What can anyone say? The words, I'm sorry are so inadequate but as one who has lost a golden they come from my heart. 

Christine


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Blair i am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Heidi i just loved the photo i would have that pride of place on the wall.

You gave her 6 wonderful happy months i know its not long but in a dogs life that 3 and half years of happiness for her.

Play at the bridge with my Bridge kids no longer in pain.

Oh boy tears are flowing now.

Treasured Friend 
I lost a treasured friend today
The little dog who used to lay
Her gentle head upon my knee
And share her silent thoughts with me...
She'll come no longer to my call
Retrieve no more her favorite ball
A voice far greater than my own
Has called her to His golden throne.
Although my eyes are filled with tears,
I thank Him for the happy days
He let her spend down here with me
And for her love and loyalty.
When it is time for me to go
And join her there, this much I know...
I shall not fear the transient dark
For she will greet me with her bark.​


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I am just so sorry for your loss Blair. Your words were beautiful and have me in tears. I can feel the love. Sweet Heidi, how lucky you both were.

Thinking of you. ( by the way, that picture of you and Heidi is just beautiful )

Love,
Victoria and Buddy


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh Blair, I just saw this post... I'm so sorry to hear about Heidi's passing. 

As I read your post tears rolled down my cheeks. I've never lost a pet yet (my cats are both 5 and Mia is 6 months old) and just the thought of losing them devastates me. 

You seem like a very strong and great person, and as much as you were lucky that Heidi was in your life (even for a short time), she was very lucky to have such a devoted mommy.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Blair...I just saw your post on another thread about Heidi. I am so sorry for your loss and pain. She was a beautiful girl. You were a wonderful mother to her.

Bless you.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Blair, I am so sorry for your loss. She was a gorgeous girl and her memory will live on forever in you heart.

R.I.P. Heidi


----------



## clairer (Dec 27, 2008)

what a beautiful tribute it made me cry my heart goes out to you..
Claire & Lola


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

blair, am sorry...ive been thinking about you and heidi for the past couple of days and i only stumbled upon this post....i hope you and the rest of the gang are doing ok....am really sorry to read about heidi's passing...i did try to send you a message a couple of weeks back but i dunno what happened and my message didnt go thru....rest in love sweet girl...hugs (((((blair))))...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

A beautiful tribute to your girl. What a beautiful pic of the two of you...she is definitely smiling. She knew she was in her forever home, I'm just sorry you didn't have more time together


----------

